# Viewing lorex remote on iMac



## paaniponos (Sep 4, 2013)

When viewing my security cameras on my 27" iMac, I can't enlarge the image to full screen. What can I do?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

What program are you using to view the Security Cameras? 


The vendor has to build the program to actually utilize the "Full Screen" functionality offer by OS-X. Not all software developers do this.


----------



## paaniponos (Sep 4, 2013)

Not really good at this, but I think it's Mac HD OS X, 10.8.3.

When viewing the same system on my old HP I had no problems with full screen viewing. Now with the new iMac, all I can view is small (8 x10 inch) pic in the middle of the screen. Any ideas?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok but what program? Like a Web Browser? A Program installed with your security camera? What do you "open" to view the video?


----------



## paaniponos (Sep 4, 2013)

Something called edgeclient . Not my choice but their's. On my mac it's mountainlion.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You will probably need to contact Lorex to see if they have an update for Edge Client that allows for full screen mode. If you cannot make it go full screen currently that is because they did not program their application to take advantage of full screen mode.


----------



## paaniponos (Sep 4, 2013)

thank you for your help. you'll probably see me again on here.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

paaniponos said:


> thank you for your help. you'll probably see me again on here.


That's what we are here for!


----------

